# is this colour sex link?



## dingweding (Jun 2, 2012)

Here are two indian fantail chicks, they are 22 days old...

The mum is lavender silver color, the dad is white.

the big one look like lavender saddle, the small one colour is simliar to the mum, but lighter, like power blue, also it got red bar.

I wonder what colour is the small chick, and is it sex link? if it is, the small chick should be a male... however, I thought it should be a hen, the big chick


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Cute babies but no way of telling thier sex now. Dad being white............who knows what color(s) he is hiding! Do you have a pic of the parents?


----------



## dingweding (Jun 2, 2012)

dad is recessive white, all his parents are recessive white. however the mum is ash red spread... thus based on my poor genetic knowledge, the smaller chick must be a cock, however, I always think he is a hen, as he is smaller and quiter than the other one


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Although Dad is recessive white.....there is a color there (blue, ash red, or brown) that is "hidden" by the white. Now if blue you have a sex-linked mating with all young red based birds (including lavender) being cocks and blue based birds being hens. If dad is ash red or ash red split for blue under that white than anything goes. Both babies look ash red to me from the pic.


----------



## dingweding (Jun 2, 2012)

I think I know the answer now, the small chick is a male, as today I saw him cooing around the other one, it made me laugh, as both of them still do not know how to feed themselves, and how to fly, but he already learned how to please the lady


----------



## mlbroad (Mar 6, 2014)

Whatever the color they are very pretty.


----------



## dingweding (Jun 2, 2012)

thanks, they grow much bigger now, with massive tail... the smaller chick is much bigger than the other one now, it must be a male


----------

